# Camera Help



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

So my wife is getting into the nature and landscape photography. The thing is we don't have a nice camera, so we are currently looking into getting one. What kind of camera's do you guys suggest? Budget is around 3 to $400. She has looked at sony, canon, kodak, and some others, but not sure what the best would be for the price range, since neither one of us knows to much about them.
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Almost all of them are good. Get the most you can for your dollar and insist that the mega pixel max is over 6. I have a fuji with 10X optical zoom which I really use alot and have had excellent results. It was pretty much top of the line when I bought it, but it only has 4 MP. Make sure your computer will accept the camera card as well. There isn't anything worse than taking some pics and then can't download them until you buy a special adapter.
Also, make sure it has the capability of closeup shots as well as landscape. If it has those two things there will be everything in between on it as well.
I'm not a pro photographer or anything, just Joe Outdoors guy who likes to record the outdoor events I enjoy.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

One of the best deals in the game right now is the Nikon D40. You can still find kits with the 18-55mm lens for about what you are looking to spend.

The great thing about going with a SLR is that you leave yourself room for expansion. Down the road you can purchase additional lenses that increase the flexibility of the camera.

You can check the KSL.com classifieds for used kits as well, sometimes saving some money.

If you want a point & shoot style of camera, I think the Lumix LX3 is probably the best choice out there right now. All of Canon's SD-series cameras are excellent too, and can often be found for $200-$300.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

There is a web site "dpreview.com" that has a lot of information. I always start there.

I've got a "Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ28" and for the style I am happy with it.


----------



## JoeCF (Oct 30, 2009)

Blownsmoke,

It is hard to make a camera recommendation for someone who is just starting photography. If your (or your wife's) interest is just to take some snapshots of pretty scenery, then almost any of the point and shoot cameras will do a fine job. If your (her) interest is to learn nature photography, I would strongly recommend trying to acquire a digital SLR style camera. These have interchangeable lenses and will have most of the basic controls you will want to learn as your proficiency levels increase. Most will exceed your budget if you try to buy a new one. However, if you look on EBAY or on KSL you are likely to find a slightly older Canon or Nikon digital SLR within your budget. I would look for a Canon 10D or Canon 20D. These are five year old models and do not have all the bells an whistles of the newer cameras, but are capable of producing excellent images. Look for the ones that include a basic zoom lens. You should be able to find one that is in pretty good shape for your budget figures. One should always be aware of the risks of purchasing anything "on-line", but there are some good deals out there.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-Digital-18- ... 879&sr=1-1

D40 kit @ $461


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

My wife has done some looking and is thinking pretty serious about a canon eos. at least i think thats the one. im not exactly sure which one, but it was around 600 at best buy. do you guys know which one it is? i will try and get more details but what do you guys think about these cameras?


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Nikon vs Canon is similar to the Ford vs. Chevy debate in my opinion. Personally, I chose Canon, and have always been pleased with their product. I think you would be pleased with a Canon. In my opinion, the lenses are more important than the body, so keep that in mind when considering your purchase. I would rather save $ on the body, and put it towards a quality lens. Good luck


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

So i figured out what Shes been looking at and its a canon eos xs. Anybody have any experience with this camera? Positives or negatives?


----------



## JoeCF (Oct 30, 2009)

Blownsmoke,

Though I have used many Canon SLR camrea bodies, I've never used the Canon EOS Rebel XS. Here is a link to a review of that camera by a well respected reviewer of cameras.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos1000d/

In looking at the specs and review, I think this would be a fine startup camera. If she really catches the photographic "bug", do expect some pressure to upgrade (both camera body and lenses).


----------

